
Show HN: Beehive – a header-only C++ behavior tree for game AI and more - bush2
https://github.com/crust/beehive
======
bush2
Hi, this is my first Show HN. I've been working on this modern C++
implementation of behavior trees as described by Chris Simpson.

I was looking to make something that did not require you to subclass anything
in order to use it -- just make your function, functor or lambda match the
expected signature, and you're set.

I hope some of you will find it useful and/or interesting! It's released
freely under a permissive (zlib) license. Of course, I would love to hear what
you think.

